# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Been fishing both the Jetties and the bay over the last month. Bull and slot reds are plentiful at the Jetties. Some keeper trout (between 7-16 a trip) along with a bunch of undersize ones in the bay. Drifting over shell and under birds Down South lures in a variety of colors are still getting it done.

I still have a few days available in October and into November. Give me a call to book a trip and lets go catch some fish!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

You gotta teach your clients how to hold a fish for pics! lol


----------

